# Liability insurance for teaching, recommendations?



## Flying Crane (May 11, 2021)

I am working on organizing a small training group in a local park, and am looking at liability insurance options.  I spoke with Sadler Sports & Recreation Insurance, and found a couple others online.  I am in California.

Anyone have any suggestions based on experience with a carrier?  I would love to get a recommendation from someone who has had a good experience.

thanks!


----------



## Buka (May 11, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I am working on organizing a small training group in a local park, and am looking at liability insurance options.  I spoke with Sadler Sports & Recreation Insurance, and found a couple others online.  I am in California.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions based on experience with a carrier?  I would love to get a recommendation from someone who has had a good experience.
> 
> thanks!


I’ll ask around.


----------



## dvcochran (May 12, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I am working on organizing a small training group in a local park, and am looking at liability insurance options.  I spoke with Sadler Sports & Recreation Insurance, and found a couple others online.  I am in California.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions based on experience with a carrier?  I would love to get a recommendation from someone who has had a good experience.
> 
> thanks!


I do not know it they are in Cali but I use Next for personal liability coverage. They have been great to work with and very affordable. I use them in my MA business and another policy for our farming operation. I have had claims on both policies that went through without issue or rate increase. 
Good company. 
For everything else we use State Farm.


----------



## cismab (Aug 4, 2021)

Look at setting up your school as an AAU club and having all your students purchase AB (added benefits) memberships. Insurance is included as long as all your students are members and you have registered your school. Club membership is around $50 and youth are $16, adults $27ish depending on the martial art. You can get a certificate of insurance for the location too. For all the details go to AAUsports.org  The AAU has over 150 athletes competing in the 2021 Olympics. They are a National amateur sports organization.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 5, 2021)

cismab said:


> Look at setting up your school as an AAU club and having all your students purchase AB (added benefits) memberships. Insurance is included as long as all your students are members and you have registered your school. Club membership is around $50 and youth are $16, adults $27ish depending on the martial art. You can get a certificate of insurance for the location too. For all the details go to AAUsports.org  The AAU has over 150 athletes competing in the 2021 Olympics. They are a National amateur sports organization.


I have been involved with AAU for a long time and it would be great but this does not apply to general practitioners but it does not. Here is the fine print. 





						Extended Coverage (AB)
					

Extended Coverage (AB)



					play.aausports.org


----------



## cismab (Aug 18, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I have been involved with AAU for a long time and it would be great but this does not apply to general practitioners but it does not. Here is the fine print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, but it works for my school because we are a club operating out of a rec center. The students register via the rec center so the city is then the non-AAU entity offering the event.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 18, 2021)

cismab said:


> Good to know, but it works for my school because we are a club operating out of a rec center. The students register via the rec center so the city is then the non-AAU entity offering the event.


This is a liability insurance policy that covers you for regular classes? 
My understanding of AAU liability only covers you during sanctioned competitions. 
I would be hesitant  to test it.


----------

